# Look throwback paint job



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

I thought you would all enjoy this. From Cycling News:










Edit: didn't see the content of the previous post.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Not for everyone....*

While some may not care for it all that much, I kinda like it...


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

ohhhh man, I freaking LOVVVVVVVE that bike.


----------

